# Oil or grease



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I did some searching but couldn't find much about lubrication. 
I admit my search skills aren't the best. My first range trip with the new Beretta wasn't what I expected but I eventually fixed the issue. I use grease for rail lubrication on all my Sigs but the 92 didn't like the grease as I had repeated failure to feed. I cleaned all the grease out and added some FP10 to the rails. Ran like a champ after that. I want to make sure I protect the alloy frame , and I know grease works great on the Sigs. What do you guys use for rail lube?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't use oil or, God forbid, grease in any of my guns. I use Hornady's One Shot which is a high quality dry lube.

http://ronkulas.proboards.com/thread/274/review-comparison-gun-care-products


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, its not like I use chasiss grease or something. Lubriplate is what I used on this one and I usually lube with Brian Enos lite slide glide. All very much recommended for the Sig slide. But If oil is what the 92 likes I am prepared to go that route.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The long term results for the various lube schemes may need several thousand rounds to evaluate - if anti-wear is of interest to you. Free function, crud retention, those are much quicker signifiers. This thread would benefit from info from long term experience, eh?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know about Sigs or Berrettas, but according to my glock manual, about three drops placed strategically on the slide rails and where the slide contacts the barrel is enough. Lubricants tend to attract unburnt powder, dust, and dirt, all of which will act as an abrasive on the guns internal parts.
Goldwing


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I don't use oil or, God forbid, grease in any of my guns. I use Hornady's One Shot which is a high quality dry lube.
> 
> Review/comparison of gun care products | Ron's outdoor blog.


I remember seeing this some time back. Looks like the One Shot was mentioned pretty often.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> I don't know about Sigs or Berrettas, but according to my glock manual, about three drops placed strategically on the slide rails and where the slide contacts the barrel is enough. *Lubricants tend to attract unburnt powder, dust, and dirt,* all of which will act as an abrasive on the guns internal parts.
> Goldwing


Which is a major reason why I use what I do on my carry guns. One Shot attracts far less dirt and debris than does oil or other more traditional lubricants.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

got2hav1 said:


> I remember seeing this some time back. Looks like the One Shot was mentioned pretty often.


It's a very good product and yes, it did very well in those tests... better than just about any other product tested.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Southern, I will see if I can find some and try it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I clean with old school CLP/Hoppes #9, and oil with simple RemOil...never have had an issue with any of my firearms.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there a different -from steel on steel - approach to lubricating the frame to slide interface when the frame is polymer?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

got2hav1 said:


> Southern, I will see if I can find some and try it.


If you can't find it locally, you can get it from amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Hornady-Shot-...+shot+gun+cleaner-degreaser+and+dry+lubricant


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

hillman said:


> Is there a different -from steel on steel - approach to lubricating the frame to slide interface when the frame is polymer?


I may be wrong but I think the polymers used in gun construction have some lubricity properties. Anybody else know?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most poly guns have steel tabs or chassis that mate to the slide so that its not polymer on steel in that regard.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Mobil 1 synthetic is what I have used for years. I use Hornady 1 shot on my cases before I size them, never tried it on my guns.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> Mobil 1 synthetic is what I have used for years. *I use Hornady 1 shot on my cases before I size them, never tried it on my guns.*


That has got to be better than the sticky lubricant I used to use for sizing... until I got tungsten carbide sizing dyes. Don't need any lubricant with those.


----------



## mooosie (Aug 31, 2014)

Stainless in stainless is very prone to gald some lubrication of some sort is needed, whatever don't run it without lube


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

got2hav1 said:


> I did some searching but couldn't find much about lubrication.
> I admit my search skills aren't the best. My first range trip with the new Beretta wasn't what I expected but I eventually fixed the issue. I use grease for rail lubrication on all my Sigs but the 92 didn't like the grease as I had repeated failure to feed. I cleaned all the grease out and added some FP10 to the rails. Ran like a champ after that. I want to make sure I protect the alloy frame, and I know grease works great on the Sigs. What do you guys use for rail lube?


The general rule is: if it turns oil it. If it slides, grease it. However, when in doubt, one ought to defer to the gun maker's guidance. 
All mine get Tetra grease for the slide (just a really light film) and Synthetic Rotella for everything else.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I use M-Pro 7.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Been using shooters choice products lately. I like the fp-10 oil. I also like the solvent but if you get complaints about the smell of hopes it will be 10 times worse with that stuff.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I use FP10 on all my handguns and found it to be one of the highest quality lubricants available. Sigs all come with a tube of grease that is an excellent slide lube, but I prefer FP10 to grease.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

Doesn't it make a difference how the weapon is used and where it is carried? I carry 1000 hours on a farm and in the woods for every 1 hour I shoot. I oil everything with a light coat of oil for protection from sweat and moisture, and I clean everything when it gets cruddy. Better crud than rust.


----------

